

My Taco Bell Temple - Reaume
http://in2hissteps.wordpress.com/2012/01/07/my-taco-bell-temple/
My cousin's wife blogged about the food industry. "I literally thought for a long time that those things were for hippies who were trying to prove something to Corporate America." Great blog worth reading.
======
michaelpinto
That had nothing to do with tech, but I did find it inspiring — "you are what
you eat" is old school but very true on so many levels...

~~~
Reaume
Yeah, I thought it would be inspiring and at least if anything the same
mindset as how techies think.

